#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  British Standard (BS)

## loopkk

Do anyone have british standard specification.

See More: British Standard (BS)

----------


## DORIO

Hazard and operability studies (HAZOP studies) Application guide

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## loopkk

Thank you.

----------


## gabovm

This is very interesting

----------


## cloudswhite

Do anyone have british standard  b.s. 1646 , b.s. 1553 for p&id symbol

thank u.

----------


## thiskong

i need BS 12285-1 y 12285-2 

this.black@gmail.com

----------


## thiskong

i need BS 12285-1 y 12285-2 

this.black@gmail.com

----------


## spk

Thanks

----------


## ram

Dear Friends / Colleagues ,

Kindly upload the following article needed for calculation of heat transfer of oils.

*ENGINEERING MANUAL - Form No 176-1334 - Heat Transfer Fluids* - Published by DOWTHERM (DOW)

Thanks & Regards

Ram

----------


## sambun

I need BS 5155 Butterfly Valve

----------


## netspyking

> I need BS 5155 Butterfly Valve



Find it here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Smile:

----------


## sambun

> Find it here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank netspyking !

See More: British Standard (BS)

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Above link Expired 
Kindly Share Again Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Salam Celebes

Hi anyone have BS1564 pressed stell storage tank? thanks

----------


## Tiberius

file expired
can you reload
thank you

----------


## boltezman

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6323P3 - 6323P4 - 6323P5 - 6323P6 - 6323P7 - 6323P8 - BS499P1 - BS499P2 - BS1449.1 - BS1449.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS1993 - BS1993.1 - BS1993.2 - BS1993.3 - BS2600P1 - BS2600P2 - BS2874 - BS2901.1-  BS2901.2 - BS2901.3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS2901.4 - BS2901.5 - BS2910 - BS3037P1 - BS3037P2 - BS3601 - BS3923P1 - BS3923P2 - BS4232 - BS4360

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS4482 - BS4483 - BS4848P2 - BS4848P4 - BS4848P5 - BS4870P1 - BS4870P2 - BS4870P3 - BS4870P4 - BS4871P1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS4871P2 - BS4871P3 - BS4872P1 - BS4872P2 - BS5135 - BS5316.1 - BS5316.2 - BS5316.3 - BS5391 - BS5950.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS5950P1 - BS5950P2 - BS5950P3 - BS5950P4 - BS5950P5 - BS5950P6 - BS5950P7 - BS5950P8 - BS5950P9 - BS6072

----------


## boltezman

I need BS 4882.
Please Help me.

----------


## sphere2004

post password buddy

----------


## boltezman

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adiarahman08

I need  BS EN 14917:2009 
Please Help me.

----------


## venum

HI please provide BS 5155 for butterfly Valve. the link provided it seems to be broken.
please upload again

thanks & regards
Venugopal

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> I need BS 4882.
> Please Help me.



Hi All
I also need it..Please share..

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## Tasslehoff

Can someone post BS 1553-1 Please?

----------


## deyprasen

BS-4485 part 3 decrypted total 52 pages please

See More: British Standard (BS)

----------


## ehtisham

BS 4518 O rings for valves
anyone has??

----------


## kavita_00

> Bsi 5155 
>  Originally Posted by sambun  
> I need BS 5155 Butterfly Valve
> Find it here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 The above link is not working. Can some one upload the same again.
Thanks

----------


## mhrizadi

i need ISO 15750-2:2002 Packaging - Steel drums

----------


## COCO

Please I need BS 4670, if anyone can help me, post it please! Thanks!

----------


## habashy

Please i need B.S 2521

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please i need B.S 2521



Please check the number again, or what is the title ?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> BS 4518 O rings for valves
> anyone has??



BS 4518-1982 O-ring.pdf	  0.872 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## onomeanthony

I need BS 5500 (not PD 5500) pls.. Share the link pls

Thanks in advance

----------


## ehtisham

BS 3799 -swage nipples
pls upload

----------


## ehtisham

Specification for steel pipe fittings, screwed and socket-welding for the petroleum industry
bs 3799

----------


## ehsan2010

hi 
i need to bs en 12285 part1 &part2 

Email ehsan_a72@yahoo.com

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Friends:
can anyone share BS 4518.


TQSee More: British Standard (BS)

----------


## 2803

can anyone share BS 4994

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

BS 4994-1987 Specification for design and construction of vessels and tanks in reinforced plastics.pdf 5.916 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Friends:
> can anyone share BS 4518.
> TQ



BS 4518-1982 Metric dimensions of toroidal sealing rings (O-rings) and their housings.pdf 0.418 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friend,
can anyone share EN 60534-1 or BS 5793-1 Industrial-process control valves. Control valve terminology and general considerations
Thanks and best regard

----------


## InBox

BS 5445:Part 1:1977 or European standard EN 54

----------


## sanjay70

please upload BS EN 14502-1:2005 and 
BS EN 12079-3 :2006


thanks in advance


regards
sanjay

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN 12079-3-2006 Offshore containers and associated lifting sets - Part 3 Periodic inspection, examination and testing.pdf 5.133 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjay70

thanks nabila

pls help me to get  BS EN 14502-1:2005

----------


## sanjay70

thanks nabila

pls help me to get  BS EN 14502-1:2005

----------


## sanjay70

pls help me to get these two
1. BS EN 14502-1:2005
2. BS: 2830
regards
sanjay

----------


## alexanderchacin

Dear friends
Does anyone has BS EN 12285-1:2003 and BS EN 12285-2:2005

----------


## Nabilia

I only have part 2
BS EN 12285-2 2005 Workshop fabricated steel tanksPart 2; Horizontal cylindrical single skin a ...	  8.72 MB	


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: British Standard (BS)

----------


## alexanderchacin

Thaks a lot
You save my day

----------


## gs153

Dear friends,
will you pl. share BS EN 12952 Water-tube Boilers standards. 
regards

----------


## ehsan2010

thanks alot

----------


## newjunki

Dear all

Does anyone has BS EN 60529 and 60079-19 

please share 

thank you for your kind

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Boltezman,
Thanks for the wonderful share.

----------


## youcq71

Hi, my first day on forum, Has anyone got BS EN 12285 standards,
Best Regards

----------


## TWC

Could Someone please provide me BS 336:2010.

 Very appreciate the share in advance.

 Thank you.

----------


## balamurugan0

Gents,
I need BS 4994 the link has been expired.

----------


## Hesham Adel

Hi
Please i need  BS 1564 pressed steel storage tank
Thanks

----------


## mrbeen

hello Friend,

can any one please tell me how to OffShore Crago Basket open type Design + Drg.
AS per EN 12079+DNV 2.7-1
can any one shared here Design + Drawing.

Thanks to all...

----------


## TPLTIC

Hi 

Can any one share BS 4445.

Thanks in Advance

----------

